# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας BenQ] Λαμπα BENQ PB6240 SOS!

## d.antonis

Παιδες που θα βρω λαμπα? ειναι για καφετερια ο προβολεας και βιαζεται ο φιλος. Και σκετο γλομπο καλυτερα χωρις μοντουλα και το προσαρμοζω εγω ευχαριστω παιδες προκαταβολικα....

----------

